# How necessary is a table saw for a beginner?



## eaglewso (Nov 12, 2012)

Hey guys, I'm trying to get back into woodworking in order to make some simple furniture for my wife and I in the new house. I currently have a circular saw, corded drill, and a small band saw (I think a 9") as well as a few small hand tools (very basic stuff). I saw some relatively simple plans over on Ana White's website that I would like to try, such as a media console, dining room table and a dresser.

I looked through some of the tutorial links, but for projects such as the ones on Ana's site, would having a budget table saw help me any? Or would I be doing myself a disservice by buying one of the lower end models? I know I can use the circular saw with a jig to cut some straight lines, but would a lower end table saw be of any benefit other than if I want to start doing dado joints? Sorry for being so vague, just trying to prioritize what to purchase to make life easier without breaking the bank. I plan on getting a cordless drill/driver and impact set, a jigsaw and a router with a plunge attachment, but still unsure about the table saw.


----------



## sgtrunningfool (Jan 14, 2012)

I went a long time without a table saw and with some creativity I was fine but now that I have one I would never go without one. I have a very tight budget so I found an older one off craigslist (1959 Craftsman) and cleaned it up. It took a little adjusting and now it works but no frils. The main issue I had when i looked at the low end table saw was that they were so light weight I was worried I would tip it over while working on it. You will find that once you have a table saw you will cut everything you can on it.


----------



## eaglewso (Nov 12, 2012)

sgtrunningfool said:


> I went a long time without a table saw and with some creativity I was fine but now that I have one I would never go without one. I have a very tight budget so I found an older one off craigslist (1959 Craftsman) and cleaned it up. It took a little adjusting and now it works but no frils. The main issue I had when i looked at the low end table saw was that they were so light weight I was worried I would tip it over while working on it. You will find that once you have a table saw you will cut everything you can on it.


I'm just trying to determine the primary advantage over a circular saw. I forgot to add I have a compound miter saw so crosscuts are a non-issue. Its more of the ripping (such as sheets of ply) that has been my weak area in the past. The furniture I plan to build initially will be PHJ, so dados are not of great importance. As I gain proficiency I'll definitely explore other joinery methods. I've done dado joints in the past, but its been a few years!


----------



## sgtrunningfool (Jan 14, 2012)

I do most of my work alone so even though I have a table saw I rip plywood sheets with the circular saw. Given the info you gave I would say you main advantage of the table saw would be ripping pieces of wood that are not wider than the circular saw but you can over come that with other jigs. It sounds like you probably could get a way without a table saw for your intial projects.

But if you are looking for ways to justify the purchase to the wife these guys can help with that as well. THey are really good at that. LOL


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*A table saw rips!*

The best feature of the table saw compared to other types of machine is that it will rip consistently dimensional pieces time after time, whether they are narrow strips or 24" wide panels.
It can also resaw materials into thinner pieces by flipping the pieces end for end within the blade height limitation.

Larger workpieces like for cabinets made from sheet good are also cut consistently with the table saw. So, if you are making projects which require those type of operations, yes, it is necessary.

If your projects are more of fine furniture with curves, tenons and thicker materials, a bandsaw will be a more versatile machine. It would be good to have a jointer as well if working with rough sawn materials. 
Personally I got my first table saw when I was 18 years old with high school graduation money, a Craftsman 100, with a 1 HP motor.  WOW was I excited about that new saw. That was 52 years ago...... :blink:


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

A good TS isn't essential, but it sure is nice to have. It's the #1 tool in most shops. 

I would not advise buying a cheap one. If cost is a concern, buy a good used full size saw. 

There's more TS info in the 4 stickies on *this page* that describe the different types of table saws.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

+1 with Woodnthings.

I do not know how you will rip without a table saw.

A circular saw can rip if the pieces are wider than the straight edge needed to guide the saw. I have a circular saw and a very good straight edge. I use these if I need to cut sheet goods which will not fit on the table saw.

Today I needed to cut a 3/4in wide strip from a piece of wood which was about 1 1/8in wide. The piece was about 24in long. I would not have been able to make this cut with a circular saw.


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

For years I made do without out a table saw. Then I bought one of those small table top saws. That thing was pretty good, but left a lot to be desired. I now own a real table saw with cast iron top and wings that I got used for less than I spent on the small plastic and aluminum table top saw. The difference is night and day! Compared to what I did have, this real saw makes everything so much easier and safer.

My advise is to determine if you need to rip any boards to 3/4" wide and if not, then wait for a nice one to come up on the used market. You can often pick up a used saw for less than the price of one of those new table top models.

As far as ripping plywood goes, I always use a jig and a circular saw on full sheets. IMO, those are just too large for one person to handle on any table saw that hasn't been built up with infeed and outfeed tables designed to hold a full sheet of ply.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

I am using a 1977 Craftsman table saw my dad purchased new. He made cabinets for several remodeling jobs as well as other stuff. I have used it to build toy boxes, podiums and benches. The limiting factor of the saw is the fence and horsepower. If you are going to rip thick stock, it will probably bog down as will the cheaper underpowered saws. I fixed the problem with the fence by buying a Vega Pro 40 fence. It works great almost like a new saw.

My projects keep getting bigger and I am seriously considering upgrading to a cabinet saw. Otherwise, the Craftsman would be all I will need.

With a table saw, you can build a sled for cross cutting wider panels. I made one that will let me cross cut panels up to 20 inches wide (for the toy box sides and top). Works very well.

Good luck.
Mike


----------



## IVANHO (Oct 27, 2012)

I also have a 1970's Craftsman table saw. I upgraded to a Vega fence and have a out feed table with rollers. I always tells young folks who want to get into woodworking and ask what tools to buy.... after the usual hand tools a TABLE SAW. It is the most used tool in almost any woodworking shop. Yes you can do almost any woodworking with hand tools but for most of us power tools are a must and IMHO a table saw is a must. If I were to buy one today it would be a SAW STOP. A good table saw will last you a lifetime. and probably well beyond.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

In my book a table saw is the most important piece of equipment in the shop. For the beginner it doesn't have to be the top of the line but I would at least get a contractor size saw.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

I agree, a table saw sure helps out. I did without for a lot of years and it's pretty frustrating. Even one of those cheapo bench tops with a good blade can do a pretty good job. I normally consider them unsafe but with one of these shopmade workstations they can be very serviceable. The big issue after that would be a good fence. I wouldn't recommend dado's on them though. Router makes a better dado anyway. 
http://www.google.com/search?q=tabl...4M8fQqAHi-oGwBA&ved=0CDgQsAQ&biw=1188&bih=778
:smile:


----------



## Gilgaron (Mar 16, 2012)

You can build a few things off of Ana's site before you decide... the miter saw will give you precise crosscuts and you can buy your lumber to width starting out. A few of the first things my wife and I made were off of that webpage, and as I recall there's not much to rip from the way the plans are drawn out.

Once you've got some stuff under your belt and ripped some things with your circular saw you will likely decide to get a table saw, as it is much nicer than using a circular saw to rip, and it'll let you get S2S lumber with rough edges instead of needing to buy S4S lumber.


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

I have a miter and table saw (and a circular saw). The biggest problem I have is doing cross cuts larger than 16" on my miter saw (DWS-780 sliding saw).

The table saw I have is a low end Skil. I have not made a sled yet.


----------



## preacherman (Nov 29, 2011)

A table saw is a very needed tool in an efficient shop. Notice I said efficient. It quickly and accurately makes repeatable cuts. However, you can rip a sheet of ply with a circ saw and a straight edge quite well. Possibly even better than you can on some table saws. Consider this, I have a difficult time handling (by my self) a full 3/4 sheet of ply well enough to get top quality cuts on my saw (ridgid ts3650 contractor saw). Sheet goods are akward and heavy. So I have a hard time controling them. With a good 8ft straight edge you can rip ply on saw horses and have very good results, just be sure to take your time in marking and layout of your straight edge. If you do go for a table saw at least find a contractor saw. I picked up my ridgid 3650 for about $250 way less than a new bench top. One more thing, a bench top unit will ultimately be in the way in your workshop or at least my old one is.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

Unless the saw is set up for proper infeed, outfeed and side support, I will never recommend doing sheet stock on a table saw.
The straight edge method works very well but setting one up can be a pain. I made this jig for my circ saw which handles about 90% of my sheet good needs, I still resort to the straight edge when the required cut exceeds the jig capacity. The jig will go out to 21" and is very accurate. It also gives me a zero clearance around the cut which reduces chipout considerably


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

Much depends on what you want to build.
I build furniture w/ live edge or bark on. Eclectic pieces shaped with a chainsaw and a planer. I have a Delta Contractor TS with all the fancy attachments for when I was doing construction. Now it sits gathering dust, and stacked full of supplies. I haven't even turned it on for 3 years now.

So you need to analyze wether you have the need for the expense involved.


----------



## Fastback (Sep 2, 2012)

For me the table saw is the most important and used tool in the shop. I also believe that at a minimum a good contractors saw should be used. Not only do you have more area to work with it it is actually safer than a lite weight. The liite saws have a place for smaller projects or when you need something at a different site. In the shop bigger is better.

Regardless of the saw it needs to be operted properly and safely. Saws are happy to cut anything, even fingers.


----------

